# Tech Stocks



## robertbanking (23 January 2022)

Hello everyone, hope you are having a nice weekend.

I have a few stocks in my portfolio including Amazon, Adobe and alot of Technology stocks are crashing, due to the sell off. Many investors believe growth will slow now the pandemic effects are wearing off. I kindly wondered if now would be a good time to sell these stocks please as they have made losses over a sustained period of time and nobody knows how long it will last?

I have thoroughly researched the companies and i believe they have good growth potential but do feel the growth will slow and many investors i believe are investing in different sectors on the stock market. I would be forever grateful for any advice you could kindly give. You take care folks and stay happy!


----------



## greggles (23 January 2022)

Robert, nobody here can tell you to buy or sell stocks, but you clearly understand what the current economic climate means for tech stocks.

You don't have to look far to see that sentiment for tech stocks is turning bearish.









						Tech stocks are set for more pain as the Fed hikes interest rates harder than investors anticipate, JPMorgan strategist says
					

"You're likely to see quite a different stock-market leadership to the one that's been so familiar over the past decade," Hugh Gimber told Insider.




					www.businessinsider.com.au
				




Your tech stocks may take a beating in the short term, but they may be winners over the long term. It's up to you whether you want to rotate out of growth stocks and into value stocks in the short term and then back into tech stocks when sentiment turns bullish again. Due your research and make the call that you feel most comfortable with.


----------



## robertbanking (23 January 2022)

Thank you greggles, with not knowing how things will plan out with the Feds hiking Interest Rates i will be rotating some of my stocks into value stocks. I appreciate your input greggles, thank you very much.


----------



## divs4ever (23 January 2022)

i avoided US ( and EU ) tech stocks  

 sure i have limited exposure via a few LICs

 my Asian Tech stock exposure is mainly via ASIA ( which had a very nice run  so i took out the investment cash  , letting the profits run )

  my tech stock  exposure is mostly  in Australia and NZ where i focused on tech stocks that pay dividends ( DTL , HSN , GTK , TNE  , depending on what you call it now PME  which is computer software interpreting scans  and a few others )

 it is easy to get  lured  by lots  of 'exciting news' ( like i had with ISX   1.4 cents => $1 before selling out )

 the trick is to find the nice stocks relatively early  and watch them to see if it is wise to leave ( quickly )

 i recently had a short adventure in ART , but they looked to be expanding too quickly   so grabbed the profits and left  ( rather than just the investment cash , as i would normally )

 have a look at NEA ( i have never held NEA ) it should be stating to mature about now  ,  maybe it will start to grow properly ( or be taken-over )

 DYOR

 but  i NORMALLY look for div. paying value stocks , and sometimes they happen to be in the tech sector


----------



## noirua (5 March 2022)




----------



## Gretsch (7 June 2022)

I bought TECH investments because at the time, it was better than cash in the bank, and I failed to sell. 
So now, who knows how long before they recover?


----------



## divs4ever (7 June 2022)

SOME  TECH investments are doing fine , but they had a real profitable business , some new businesses might thrive as well  , the HARD bit  is working out which ones  , take KGN  , it was going OK until it decided to expand a little too much and needed to hold inventory  , now it might iron out those problems  and go on to better things  , or might become a sitting duck for someone JBH or WES desiring a bigger online marketplace 

 just remember no ( or irregular ) power  or internet and they are SCREWED  .. there is risk involved  they have major points of potential failure


----------



## Gretsch (8 June 2022)

I’m watching KGN and wondering the same thing. What’s gonna happen?

TECH is one of my holdings, paid really good divs last year I’d be a happy Chappy if it did the same this year, so I’m hanging on to it.

ATEC has been really battered thou, bought that because I’m confident we have a good future in the tech industry if only the govt would back us instead of selling rocks and buying it back at inflated prices. Same with gas. Unbelievable!


----------



## noirua (10 August 2022)

A view from the UK Interactive Investors on Tech stocks worldwide:





						Ian Cowie: why I’d rather buy the tech dip than sell
					

Some fund managers, including Stephen Yiu of Blue Whale Capital, are bailing out of big tech, but our columnist is keeping the faith. Here he explains why.




					www.ii.co.uk


----------



## noirua (11 August 2022)

Bill Gates: College Dropout To Technology BIllionaire
					

Bill Gates founder of iconic software company Microsoft - is one of the world’s wealthiest people who has given billions away to charity




					www.iexpats.com


----------

